# Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod



## Feeder-Freak (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir einen Rod-Pod selber gebaut und finde das auch andere davon profitieren sollen.
Ich habe hier mal die Materialliste und die Bauanleitung geschrieben:

 Materialliste:
5X1m Vierkant Aluminium 15,5mm Innendurchmesser.
1x1m Vierkant Aluminium 19,5mm Innendurchmesser.
4X 90 Grad Winkel Verzinkt
8X 180 Grad Winkel (weiss nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll sehen aber so aus wie ein Stück eosen mit jeweils einem Loch an den Enden)
40 Schrauben 40mm lang und 4mm Durchmesser.
40 Muttern die auf die Schrauben passen.
1 Dreibein 

Bauanleitung:
zuerst sägst du die Aluminium Vierkant
Teile mit 15,5 mm Innendurchmesser in Teile von:
4X 50cm
2X60 cm
4X30cm
4X10cm
1X  20cm  
zu. 
Die 19,5 mm Dinger sägtst du in:
2X30 cm Stücke
und 2X20cm Stücke.

Wenn du dies erledigt hat musst  du löcher in die  Stücke bohren.  
Dies sollte so geschehen:
In die 50cm 15,5 Vierkant Stücke  bohrst du an  einer Seite  die  Löcher  wo  die 2 Löcher vom 90 Grad Winkel  sind .dabei sollte darauf geachtet werden ,dass  die seite vom Winkel die nicht auf dem Vierkant aufligt bündig mit dem Ende des Vierkants abschließt.
Sind diese löcher gebohrt  verschraubst du  den Winkel mit  dem Aluminium.
In die 60cm stücke bohrst du in Abständen von ca.20 cm Löcher. An den Enden des 60 cm teilen sollte dort das Loch sein wo 8mm  Abstand com Ende ist. D.H. von den endlöchern bis zu den Beiden Mittellöchern sind jeweils 19,4mm.
In die vier 30cm teile bohrst du so Löcher an einem Ende, das wieder die  90 grad Winkel mit den 15,5mm Vierkant Stücken bündig abschließt.
Nun müsstest du 4 L Stücke haben.
In die 30 cm stücke 15,5 in einem Abstand von 10cm ein Loch.
dort verschraubst du das 60cm Stück mit den beiden 30cm Stücken. 
Nun müsstest du 2 L in einem Abstand von 20cm nebeeinander haben die mit einem 60cm stück verschraubt  sind.
An die Enden des 60cm Stückes schraubst du nun di 10 cm stücke hochkant. Dafür brauchst du die "180 Grad" Winkel. Nun müsste es ungefähr aussehen wie eine Harke mit vier Spitzen.
Wenn du dies 2mal gebaut hast wirst du dir  sicherlich denken können  wofür die beiden 30cm Stücke des  19,5mm  Teils sind. zum verschrauben der beiden Harken.  
Du solltest dann die beiden  Harken in die  19,5  teile schieben können.  Nun bohrst du da löcher hineni wo es dir am besten passt und verschraubst es wieder. 
dann müsstest du eigentlich den eigentlichen Pod erkennen.
mit den restlichen Stücken des alus kannst du dann noch einen aufsatz für das Dreibein basteln.
Dafür kann ich leider keinen genauen Angaben machen da fast jedes Dreibein einen anderen Aufsatz  hat.
Mit den Adaptern für die Rutenablge habe ich  improviesiert . Auch hier musst du selber schauen wie du es machst.


Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen





Dein Feeder-Freak.

P.s. wenn du deinen Pod lackieren möchtest eignet sich Autolack.

P.P.S  Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie man Bilder reinstellt  dann  würde auch noch  ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Pod  reinstellen.


----------



## angler>hagen (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Bilder kannst du hier hochladen :

http://www.bilder-hosting.de


Den link den du erhältst  einfach kopieren und einfügen !!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Danke.
Bilder kommen dann in den nächsten 3 Tagen.


----------



## daKopfi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Wo sind die Bilder :q


----------



## esox_105 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



daKopfi schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bilder :q


 

... noch nicht fertig gemalt  .


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
Vergessen...:c

Wer die so bald wie möglich machen.


----------



## LordHelmchen (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
> Vergessen...:c
> 
> Wer die so bald wie möglich machen.



#y  *mal vorsichtig nach dem Stand der Bilder frag*


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Erstmal riesen Sorry.
Ich hatte in letzter Zeit so viel um die Ohren und habe es leider nicht geschafft.
Aber nun habe ich Zeit und die Bilder werden auch WIRKLICH kommen.


----------



## LordHelmchen (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Ich trau mich ja fast nicht zu fragen.....

aber wird das noch was?


----------



## Papa2012 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Das Material gibts ja auf jeden Baumarkt und ich kann mir vorstellen das viele es nachbauen wollen.
Die Beschreibung is gut und schön, aber ein Bild erklärt doch vieles auf einen Blick, also mache hin wir würden das Gerät gerne noch diese Saison benutzen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Hier sind sie endlich:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Nochmal probieren:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Wieso kommt da immer nur ein  Bild mit?
Na egal nächstes:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Endlich.


----------



## Ketama (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Schaut ja mal richtig stabil aus, 
nur wie machst du das mit dem Transport?
Gibt es da kein Platzproblem im Auto?

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Wenn du dir mal das vorletzte Bild anschaust ist dir vielleicht etwas aufgefallen?
Na?
Die beiden Seitenteile kann man nämlich in das Mittelteil schieben sodass man es während des Transportes 3 teile hat.
Mal  schauen  ob ich davon auch noch Fotos mache.


----------



## aalkiller (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

ja habe auch lange auf deine bilder gewartet. mir ist aufgefallen das die beine deines "ständers" sehr eng zusammen stehen. um das pod etwas standfester zu machen sollten die beine etwas breiter auseinander.
ich habe mir letztes jahr ein pod zum aalangeln gebaut.




hier sind weitere bilder vom pod und anderen angelständern
http://www.aalkiller.de/Basteltipps/Angelstander/angelstander.html


----------



## H.Senge (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Was für kosten kommen dann da so auf einen zu wenn man das baut.... ich hätte schon interesse aber wenn ich dafür 50-60€ hinblättern muss werd ichs schöän bleiben lassen^^

mfg aus Flensburg Hechtrauszieher


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Ich habe für mein Pod zusammen insgesamt 57 Euro  bezahlt.  Aber das hat sich gelohnt.
Das Teil ist echt stabil  und ein richtig stabiles Pod im Laden kostet bestimmt doppelt so viel.
 Aber  wenn du ein Stativ zu Hause rumfliegen hast dann bezahlst du nur die Hälfte.
da das Staiv mit das teuerste ist.


----------



## zrako (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

wieviel wiegt den das teil?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Ich habe es nicht gewogen aber ich schätze mal so 2 Kg.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Aalkiller: Mich würde mal interessieren  wie du deine Rutenablagen an dem Alu inium befestigt hast.
Ich war zwar schon auf deiner HP aber da wurde es auch nicht so ersichtlich...


----------



## aalkiller (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

ich habe eine Kunststoffhülse in das alurohr gesteckt. dann wurde ein loch durch das alurohr und hülse gebohrt, durch das rohr kommt dann die rutenablage. an der stirnseite wird jetzt ein loch gebohrt und dann ein gewinde geschnitten um mit einer schraube die auflage zu fixieren.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Aso, du mir ist auch noch aufgefallen das das gar kein Aluminium aus dem Baumarkt ist so wie ich es verwendet habe.
Was ist das Für ein Zeug das du als "Abstandhalter" verwendet  hast???


----------



## aalkiller (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

habe von einem maler eine gardena telestange (zum Fensterputzen oder zum malen) welche defekt war, geschenk bekommen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Haste aber Glück :q.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Aalkiller, was hat dein Dreibein so ungefähr gekostet???
Sieht schon ziemlich profi aus. Ich übrelege gerade (wenn es nicht zu teuer ist) mir auch so ein Teil anzuschffen um meinen pod, wie du  schon gesagt hast, standfester zu machen.
Ich gehe mal vom schlimmsten aus und schätze für das Teil so um die 100.


----------



## aalkiller (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

hatte mal für die kinder eine teleskop zum sterne kucken gekauft, das hatten sie dann mit der zeit zerlegt und pappa durfte jetzt das stativ zum angeln verbasteln. das tele wurde bei lidle oder aldi gekauft.
habe mal für dich im netz gesurft und ein ähnliches gefunden hier
wenn man da mal ein wenig stöbert sollte man ein gebrauchtes für nicht all zu viel geld bekmmen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Merci.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Aalkiller, ich ahbe gerade im I-Net gesurft und habe nicht sonderlich viel gefunden das ähnlich wie deines aussieht.
Ich glaube diese spezielle teleskopieren der Beine (Wusste nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll) 
hat noch einen bestimmten Namen.
Ich erkläre mal: Bei meinem Dreibein kann man  die Beine ineinander schieben. Bei  Aalkillers  sind es aber im Prinzip drei Teile.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Rod-Pod bau die zweite, Vorschlag::q:q:q

So ich habe mich mal wieder intensiv mit dem Thema selbstbau Rod-Pod beschäftigt und wie ich dann da so saß und überlegte und mir Bilder von Rod-Pod ansah fiel mir auf einmal auf das mein Eigenbau Pod, der wirklich gute Dienste geleistet hat gar nicht kippbar ist|uhoh:. Man da hätte ich ja mal früher drauf kommen können|supergri. Bis dahin hatte er gute dienste geleistet und wieso sollte ich mir da Gedanken über die Funktion machen.

Also ich will mir also einen neuen und vor allem kippbaren und noch stabileren Pod bauen. Ich bin dann auf die Seite vom ASV Dalbke gestoßen wo sich ein ghewisser Achim Kluck auch einen Pod selber gebaut hat#6.
Das Ergebnis sprach für sich#6. Das Ding sah Klasse aus und vor allem war es kippbar. Bloß leider komme ich nicht so ohne wieteres an Gelenkklemmstücke dran außer aus dem I-Net und da sind die ziemlich teuer|gr: sowie an Fräser und Schweißgeräte. Also musste ein Pod her das auch ohne Fräser und Schweißer zu bauen sein sollte. Die alt bewährten Scheauben müssten also wieder zum Einsatz kommen|rolleyes.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, so hab ich mir das gedacht:

Ich nehme mir zwei ca.120 lange Alu Vierkant Stücke bohre an jedes Ende ein Loch und lege sie nebeneinander. Dann nehme ich mir 4 ca.40cm lange Alu vierkantstücke und bohre diesmal aber nur an einer Seite ein Loch hinein.
Dann lege ich die lege ich an jede Ecke bzw. seite der Alu Vierkant 120 Stücke die 40 cm Stücke an. Und zwar genauso das die Löcher genau nebeneinander liegen. Dann schiebe ich durch die Löcher eine entsprechend lange Schraube#6. Auf der einen Seite ganz klar der Kopf der Schraube und auf der anderen Seite eine Flügelschraube. Ist diese Flügelschraube angezogen kann ich die 40 cm Stücke bewegen. Ist sie aber nicht angezogen sind sie fest. Dann stopfe ich oben in die Enden der Vierkantstücke die Adapter für die Rutenauflage und zwar so das das Gewinde nach innen bzw. in das Vierkantstück zeigt. Dann schiebe ich durch die Löcher der Adapter ein Stück Rund Va Stahl und klemme diesen mittels der Schraube an dem Adapter fest.
So nun sieht es doch schon fast aus wie ein Rod-Pod. Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch das vorstellen wie ich das meine:q.

So nun habe ich einen Rod-Pod dessen Rutenablagen kippbar sind. D.H. ist die hintere Rutenablage in einem 10 Grad Winkel von dem Mittelteil des Pod "entfern" dann wird die Rutenspitze nach oben gehoben. Ist aber die vordere Rutenablage nach vone gekippt dann zeigt die Rutenspitze nach unten.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht dieses Prinzip.

Als "Beine" habe ich kr gedacht nehme ich einfach einen Tri Adapter mit den entsprechenden Banksticks#6.

So nun will ich von euch wissen was ihr von der Idee haltet und ob das durchsetzungsfähig ist usw.#6#6#6

Wenn es nicht verständlich ist werde ich versuchen das in Bilder zu fassen#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Hat keiner dazu eine Meinung???


----------



## svenibus (19. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Rod-Pod bau die zweite, Vorschlag::q:q:q
> 
> So ich habe mich mal wieder intensiv mit dem Thema selbstbau Rod-Pod beschäftigt und wie ich dann da so saß und überlegte und mir Bilder von Rod-Pod ansah fiel mir auf einmal auf das mein Eigenbau Pod, der wirklich gute Dienste geleistet hat gar nicht kippbar ist|uhoh:. Man da hätte ich ja mal früher drauf kommen können|supergri. Bis dahin hatte er gute dienste geleistet und wieso sollte ich mir da Gedanken über die Funktion machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo ....

Hab auch schon nach irgendeiner Anleitung gesucht und habe auch welche gefunden; nur das die unheimlich kompliziert sind.
Ohne Fräse und Schweisser ist bei den Plänen nichts zu machen. #d
Was du da erklärst hört sich interressant an. Hast du nen Plan dafür. Würde mich sehr Interressieren.
Als Beine könnte ich ein Stativ benutzen.

Bin mal gespannt.....

gruss Sven


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Hi Svenibus, nein Pläne hab ich noch keine aber ich werde es falls du welche haben möchtest mal versuchen#6#6#6.
Habe so etwas zwar auch noch nie gemacht (Pläne gezeichnet) aber irgendwann muss man es ja versuchen, oder???


----------



## svenibus (19. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi Svenibus, nein Pläne hab ich noch keine aber ich werde es falls du welche haben möchtest mal versuchen#6#6#6.
> Habe so etwas zwar auch noch nie gemacht (Pläne gezeichnet) aber irgendwann muss man es ja versuchen, oder???



Hallo.....
 Bin mal gespannt.
DAnke im Vorraus.#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
m.f.G.
svenibus


----------



## T.C (19. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Hi Feeder-Freak,

als ich neulich bei Fritz Berger war ist mir ein Sat Stativ
aufgefallen, hatte eine wirklich gute Standfestigkeit. 
Da werden ja teilweise Spiegelgrößen von 90cm montiert und
bei Wind soll ja auch nichts umkippen.
Bei 3.2.1 werden die Stative auch angeboten.
Aber ich denke auch hier gibt es unterschiede bei der
Ausführung (Stabilität).

Solltest du noch auf der Suche nach einem Stativ sein
schau dir mal die Sat Stative an...
Vielleicht ist das ja was?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Ok, danke TC werde sie mir auf alle Fäle mal anschauen#6#6.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

@ Svenibus: Sry, das mit den Plänen kriege ich sowas von überhaupt nicht auf die Reihe. Kennt einer ein Zeichenprogramm außer Paint mit dem man solche Zeichnungen genauer anfertigen kann???


----------



## smith1337 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> @ Svenibus: Sry, das mit den Plänen kriege ich sowas von überhaupt nicht auf die Reihe. Kennt einer ein Zeichenprogramm außer Paint mit dem man solche Zeichnungen genauer anfertigen kann???


 
AutoCAD!!!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Wo finde ich das genau, oder muss man sich das downloaden??
Aber erstmal vielen Dank#6#6#6.


----------



## smith1337 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das genau, oder muss man sich das downloaden??
> Aber erstmal vielen Dank#6#6#6.


 
also nich das ich sowas jemals gemacht hätte  aber ich glaube man kann sich das irgendwo downloaden... dauert aber auch `n bissel bis man damit klar kommt...

aber man kann sich sein Pod auch alternativ zu den "komplizierten" bauen, ohne schweißen meine ich. leider wird an `ner ordentliche Ständerbohrmaschine kein Weg vorbeiführen. will mir diesen Winter auch ein neues Pod bauen (aus Alu). Mein VA-Pod is zwar der Hammer was Standfestigkeit angeht und stellt auch diesbezüglich das cygnet multipod in den Schatten...ABER das GEWICHT!!! |uhoh: #d 7,5kg...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Kleine Frage: Was ist eine Ständerbohrmaschine??
Ist das ne Bohrmaschine die in einer Führung sitz und die man mittels eines Hebels nach unten bewegen kann und so ein Loch bohren kann??
Sowas besitze ich ja#6.


----------



## smith1337 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

ansatzweise richtig... nur meine ich mit "ordentlich", eine mit Leistung, vernünfigem Bohrfutter, umschaltbare Drehzahlen und solche Spielereien... erleichtert die arbeit ungemein und am ende kommt dann noch was brauchbares raus.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Verstellberae Drehzahlen, nee sowas ist an der nicht dran#t. Aber Leistung hat sie ja. Mit der habe ich auch schon die Löcher für den ersten Pod gebohrt und hatte keine Probleme|rolleyes.


----------



## Zanderjaeger84 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

hm,..schon nicht schlecht
,..einfacher wäre es einen wäsche-ständer zu nehmen,..
oben löcher rein bohren für die Bissanzeiger und die hinteren beine kürzen,..

so siehts aus,..nur ohne Bissanzeiger


----------



## smith1337 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Zanderjaeger84 schrieb:


> hm,..schon nicht schlecht
> ,..einfacher wäre es einen wäsche-ständer zu nehmen,..
> oben löcher rein bohren für die Bissanzeiger und die hinteren beine kürzen,..
> 
> so siehts aus,..nur ohne Bissanzeiger



sehr geil... und wenn einem mal die Büchse naß geworden is, einfach zum Trocknen aufhängen :m ... einfach & zweckerfüllend


----------



## svenibus (29. August 2007)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> @ Svenibus: Sry, das mit den Plänen kriege ich sowas von überhaupt nicht auf die Reihe. Kennt einer ein Zeichenprogramm außer Paint mit dem man solche Zeichnungen genauer anfertigen kann???


 

Hallo...

Ist nicht schlimm. 
Hab selbst gesucht und verschiedenes gefunden. Preislich lohnt es sich fast gar nicht mehr. Rod Pods findet man schon ab 38 €.
wenn ich es selbst machen müsste, käme ich weit über 80€ Materialkosten. (Bohrer, Aluteile, Schrauben, Werkzeug)

Aber ein Programm, wo man ohne viel Können zeichnen kann ist Corel Draw.


m.F.G.

Sven


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Rod Pod Nr. 2 ist fertig#6.

Hab mich mal kurz ans basteln begeben und ich finde das Ergebnis ist sehr überzeugend. Das ganze Teil hat insgesamt 12 Euro gekostet und dafür ist es echt spitze. Da wackelt kaum was|rolleyes.

Hier die Bilder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1550

(Sorry, aber hatte jetzt keine Lust alle Bilder nochmal hochzuladen).

Greetz FF


----------



## mar!o (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Aloha, 

darf ich mal fragen wo du das Dreibein her hast?
Deine zweite Konstruktion gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.

Grüße
M


----------



## kleini12 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

moin moin 

guckst du...|uhoh:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2688856#post2688856

kleini
:m


----------



## Harzflo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*

Nich schlecht. Wie lange dauert ungefähr der Bau


----------



## kleini12 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für einen super Rod-Pod*



Harzflo schrieb:


> Nich schlecht. Wie lange dauert ungefähr der Bau



wem du meinen?


----------

